
Ask HN: Looking for founder pal? - bhu1st
I&#x27;m looking to connect with founders on daily basis to discuss ideas, news, exchange thoughts and possibly develop co-founder compatibility over time. I think it is helpful to have someone accessible regularly to discuss ideas. Are you interested or looking for something similar? Write briefly about yourself, what you do and leave your contact for others to reach out to you.
======
sharemywin
Shouldn't you start with your self?

Write briefly about yourself, what you do and leave your contact for others to
reach out to you.

~~~
sharemywin
I've been focusing on the marketing side of things lately because it seems to
be the sticking point for a lot of my projects.

